# Help..Swift Sundance 33 Months old.



## 97229 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Swift Sundance 33 months littered with problems (see my posting earlier today) A Question for any Motorhome owner or dealer that can give unbiased info.

If all the windows had to be replaced on a new vehicle allowing damp in and the Heiki roof light was leaking would this cause rusting to the cooker.

Bearing in mind the windows are from new at factory build and I have no idea how long it had been sitting around before I bought it and had it 1st registered.

This van was easy to buy, getting support when problems occur takes *MONTHS.*
Thanks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Seems to be alot of Swift posts lately.Not alot of good news in them though. 8O 

steve


----------



## 97229 (Jan 9, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Seems to be alot of Swift posts lately.Not alot of good news in them though. 8O
> 
> steve


 I agree Steve, this van has been a nightmare. Paid 30k plus for it new 33 months ago. Best offer as a trade in 19,200. This Model has bad press I think.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Lets not foget, swift dont make the cooker, pos theres a batch of bad cookers out there, Just a thought.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rob

I would be more concerned about the leaking and not the cooker has all been repaired correctly.

The cooker would rust if left in a damp environment but also could be cleaned off.

what does your dealer say and who are they.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Warranty*

Justcruzin

Please contact us so that we can look into this.

Our telephone number is 01482 874740 and our email address is [email protected]

Thanks Kath


----------

